# Ethernet plug in and FreeBSD hangs up



## darshadow (May 12, 2011)

Hello

I've installed the latest version 8.2-release on my netbook. To install Xorg I must to put it on the network, so I configured my interface alc0 and I see no error in ifconfig. When I put my cable in, the interface comes up and after about 10 seconds my netbook hangs up whitout messages (nothing in /var/log/messages)  and I must power off/on manually!

Someone have any idea?

regards,
d


----------



## wblock@ (May 12, 2011)

Please identify your alc chip with
`% pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`

Also, is the device at the other end of the Ethernet cable gigabit or 10/100?


----------



## darshadow (May 12, 2011)

Hello,

Thanks for your reply!

```
% pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network
subclass = SMBus
alc0@pci0:1:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x03491025 chip=0x20601969 rev=0xc1 hdr=0x00
vendor= 'Attansic (now owned by Atheros)
class = network
```

10/100Mbit/s at end.


----------



## wblock@ (May 12, 2011)

There should be a "device=" line in that output between vendor and class.

Mine shows 

```
card=0x022f1025 chip=0x10621969 rev=0xc0 hdr=0x00
'Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (AR8132)'
```

`% dmesg | grep atphy`
shows that it has a gigabit PHY, and with a gigabit switch I use
/etc/rc.conf

```
ifconfig_alc0="SYNCDHCP media 100baseTX"
```

That's worth a try, even on a 10/100 network.  It may be that the driver just doesn't quite handle your version of the card.  It may help to identify the brand and model of machine it's built into, or if it's an add-on card.


----------



## darshadow (May 13, 2011)

Result of *dmesgÂ¦grep atphy*:

```
atphy0: <Atheros F2 10/100 PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0
atphy0: 10BaseT, 10BaseT-FDX, 10BaseT-FDX-flow, 100BaseTX, 100BaseTX-FDX, 100BaseTX-FDX-flow, auto, auto-flow
```
But no device or something else...


----------



## wblock@ (May 13, 2011)

Driver problem, I'd say.  The next step would be to enter a PR or ask on the freebsd-net mailing list.


----------

